# Your favorite recording of Beethoven's Op. 59, No. 2 Quartet



## shiny (May 31, 2014)

I heard Beethoven's Razumovski Quartet No. 2 for the first time last night while driving home from work. Wow! I was so enthralled that I missed my exit! Then I drove another fifteen minutes until it ended because I just _had_ to know what it was. It was a recording of the Pavel Hass Quartet performing at Camelback Bible Church in Phoenix. Today I hit the internet determined to buy it, but I can't find their recording anywhere :-(

This is the second Beethoven string quartet that I've heard and loved. Now I want to hear them all, especially this piece. Both performance and sound quality are important to me. Please recommend your favorite recording of Beethoven's string quartets, and tell me why it's your favorite.

Thanks!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

For the middle period I lean more towards the Takács Quartet. Their rendition of the middle period quartets is exceptionally exhilarating. A close second will have to be the Quartetto Italiano.









:tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My absolute favorite is the cycle by the Takacs Quartet, which is quite costly last time I looked. You can do essentially as well far more cheaply (cheep cheep cheep!) with the Tokyo. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mine is Alban Berg Quartet
​


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd recommend you get Vol. 2 of the *Alexander String Quartet's* Beethoven cycle "The Middle Quartets":







Great performances in great sound!


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

The Takacs Qt has ben a leader in this field for yonks, I have always loved the Lindsay Qt recordings. However the Alexander Qt has been receiving rave reviews. So as you will no doubt find out there are a great many superb sets of the Beethoven Qt's.

Happy hunting.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Perhaps an eccentric choice, but I have always liked the Borodin Quartet's Beethoven. Haven't heard, nor do I own, their performance of Op. 59 #2, but they did a great job on Op. 59 #3 and Op. 95.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Polyphemus said:


> I have always loved the Lindsay Qt recordings.


I'm a sucker for the Lindsays. They may not always be technically precise, but it's because they're on the edge of their seat pushing themselves.


----------



## shiny (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. You're such good enablers! 

I got the complete Tokyo and middle Alban Berg recordings since they're my favorites for Schubert and I could afford them. Definitely interested in these others, too. It's just a money thing or I would have bought them all. I also read reviews that make me want the Vermeer, Budapest and Miro Quartet recordings.

I hope the Pavel Haas Quartet releases a recording of this piece someday. That's what started this obsession.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I may be reading wrong, but the "middle" quartets by the Alban Berg cost about the same as the whole cycle.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-String-Quartets-Beethoven/dp/B008DK3PJC/ref=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1446157862&sr=1-4&keywords=beethoven+quartets+alban+berg


----------



## shiny (May 31, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I may be reading wrong, but the "middle" quartets by the Alban Berg cost about the same as the whole cycle.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-String-Quartets-Beethoven/dp/B008DK3PJC/ref=sr_1_4?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1446157862&sr=1-4&keywords=beethoven+quartets+alban+berg


Ahhh, you're right. Oh, well.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

There are so many fine recordings but I second the Tokyo quartet RCA cycle.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Quartetto Italiano is my imprint set so I have a strong fondness for them, but Tokyo is darned good.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Has anyone heard The Busch Quartet recording? What's it like? 

My feeling is that this one is not as frequently played as the other two Rasumowskies, there's one from The Janacek Quartet on DG which I remember liking. But it's been a long time, I'm not a great lover of mawkish Sturm und Drang normally . . .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Check out the original Tokyo Quartet performance on RCA.

I would actually buy the entire Tokyo RCA set of all the Beethoven string quartets.

But be careful. The Tokyo made a re-make with a change of personnel and it isn't up to the high standard of the first set.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have several complete LVB quartet cycles. My two favorites are Italiano and Emerson. Both are equally strong performances. Both are excellent recordings. The Emerson set has the cello up a bit more in the mix, so you can really hear the cello as an equal in all the quartets. Both highly recommended.

-09


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

First Tokyo set. RCA.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omicron9 said:


> I have several complete LVB quartet cycles. My two favorites are Italiano and Emerson. Both are equally strong performances. Both are excellent recordings. The Emerson set has the cello up a bit more in the mix, so you can really hear the cello as an equal in all the quartets. Both highly recommended.
> 
> -09


I found the Emerson complete set for €21,00 shipped from Switzerland.
I blame you if they fail 
( just joking)


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I found the Emerson complete set for €21,00 shipped from Switzerland.
> I blame you if they fail
> ( just joking)


Pugg, let me know how you like them. Standing by for blame acceptance. :tiphat:


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Guarneri Quartet recorded the Beethoven string quartets twice. I like the second recording a little more.


----------

